# Weird Science?!?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

While trolling a rip/weed line this weekend we rolled up on what at first we thought was a lost Hydro-Glow floating vertically in the weed line. 

After stopping to get my new Hydro-Glow...it morphed into a weird scientific probe. That' s when the aliens inserted....wait wrong story! LOL.

It turns out it was some sort of a scientific metorlogic type thing. It was 3-4 ft long glass tube about 3" in diameter. It had what looked like a giant thermometer in it. On top it looked like a solar power device and maybe a transmitter. 

It had some sort of tag inside saying it was some governmental agency, just not NOAA, which I was expecting. 

After got a brief look at it we put it back in the water about 25 feet downwind of the weed line. An hour or so later the current moved it back in to the weeds. 

Anyone ever run across one of these before?


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

That is the red snapper counter right?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I found a buoy like that 5 years back or so and it had a reward sticker on it.

we kept it .................then 

I returned the buoy after i called the company and they sent me 500$


some sort of research thing they drop from planes to study currents and temps.






JMB said:


> While trolling a rip/weed line this weekend we rolled up on what at first we thought was a lost Hydro-Glow floating vertically in the weed line.
> 
> After stopping to get my new Hydro-Glow...it morphed into a weird scientific probe. That' s when the aliens inserted....wait wrong story! LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I too came across a similar item a few years back, it had a reward sticker on it. Funny thing was the instructions said take it as it to post office and they would mail it. I walked into post office with this PVC pipe looking thing and sure enough they put postage on it and I got a $250 check in the mail. We keep on the lookout for them now!!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I found some odd radar-deflector looking thing last weekend with small buoys on it but never found any kind of sign indicating a reward. Why don't I get to find the good stuff?!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Right before the oil spill we found a red and black float with an antenna and what looked like 'spokes' sticking out on it in a weedline. Was fairly large and had a bunch of rudderfish under it. Speaking of which, does anybody know anything about the new yellow buoy out past the edge? Looks like some kind of research buoy.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Those thermometer deals out there are mine. I am trying to save a buck and monitor the sst without having to pay Mr. Hiltons' site fee. Please put'em back.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

k-p said:


> Right before the oil spill we found a red and black float with an antenna and what looked like 'spokes' sticking out on it in a weedline. Was fairly large and had a bunch of rudderfish under it. Speaking of which, does anybody know anything about the new yellow buoy out past the edge? Looks like some kind of research buoy.


I don't know anything about it. Where is it? I haven't seen it. Last year I used to see a little buoy on my way home (to Destin) from the nipple but I haven't seen it at all this year. It wasn't yellow though. It was grey and brown. Every time I found it, I found it because of the birds sitting on it.


John


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're leaving Pensacola heading out to the edge then go southeast when you hit the edge like towards the nipple, it's about 2-3 miles past the edge in about 300' of water. If I had my gps I would give out the numbers but it should be pretty easy to find. Yellow bouy sticks up about 5 feet and is clean so must be new.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I want my money!

I don't think it had anything regarding a reward on it. I didn't personally inspect the item, other crew members did. I think they would have noticed it if it did. 

Would have been awesome to get a reward for something like that!


----------

